# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  :: SIPA 2014 - V SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA - 2 Y 3 DE DICIEMBRE / LIMA - PERÚ::

## inform@cción

www.sipa.pe
Simposio Internacional de la Palta - SIPA 2014 
Fechas: 2 y 3 de diciembre, 2014
Lugar: UNALM - Universidad Agraria La Molina
Av. La Molina s/n La Molina  C. 969 117692 - T. (511) 637-2790
E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe   AVISO A4-01.jpg Temas similares: SIUVA NORTE 2014 - XVI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa - 10 y 11 de abril FRUTICIA 2014 - SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE SÚPER FRUTAS DEL PERÚ - 23 Y 24 DE ENERO 2014 SIPA 2013 - IV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA II Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011) Se inició XII Simposio Internacional del Espárrago en Lima

----------


## inform@cción

www.sipa.pe Simposio Internacional de la Palta - SIPA 2014  Fechas: 2 y 3 de diciembre, 2014 Lugar: UNALM - Universidad Agraria La Molina Av. La Molina s/n La Molina  C. 969 117692 - T. (511) 637-2790 E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe  AVISO A4 - 2-01.jpg

----------


## inform@cción

V Simposio Internacional de la Palta - SIPA 2014  Fechas: 2 y 3 de diciembre, 2014 Lugar: UNALM - Universidad Agraria La Molina Av. La Molina s/n La Molina  C. 969 117692 - T. (511) 637-2790 E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe    *:: Programa ::*  *Abrir en el explorador*                  *"Palta peruana... el desafío de crecer ordenadamente y llegar a más mercados"* *02 y 03 de diciembre Universidad Agraria La Molina "UNALM" Av. La Molina s/n La Molina - Lima - Perú*              *DIA 1 - 02 de diciembre*      08:00 – 09:00 REGISTRO    09:00 – 10:00 CHARLAS COMERCIALES     *SESIÓN INAUGURAL*      10:00 – 10:10 *Lic. Augusto Cillóniz – Gerente de proyecto, Intipukio - Perú* _La palta en cifras_    10:10 – 10:40 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE I – Retos y Manejo genético.*      10:40 – 11:00 *AUSPICIADOR / CULTIVIDA / Ing. Manuel Arturo Cueva* _¿Por qué innovar en agricultura?_    11:00 – 11:40 *Ing. Ms.C. Klaus Bederski – Gerente General, Fundo Topara - Perú* _Retos para el cultivo de palta en el Perú._    11:40 – 12:20 *Ing. Ms.C. Omar Diaz – Gerente de operaciones, Agropecuaria las Lomas de Chilca - Perú*. _Variedades, patrones y clonación de palta._    12:20 – 12:35 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE II –Riesgos sanitarios*      12:35 – 12:45 AUSPICIADOR - HORTUS    12:45 – 13:25 *Ing. Guillermo Sanchez– Catedrático Universidad agraria La Molina – Perú.* _Control de las queresas en el Palto_.    13:25 – 14:05 *Ing. Ms. C. Ph.D. Akif Eskalen - Especialista asociado en extensión cooperativa y patología de plantas, Universidad de California Riverside – Estados Unidos.* _¡Nueva amenaza sanitaria! Muerte regresiva en arboles de Palto generada por la simbiosis entre insectos barrenadores y hongos vasculares._    14:05 – 15:30 ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE III – Fertilización y manejo en campo*      15:30 – 15:40 AUSPICIADOR / COMERCIAL ANDINA    15:40 – 16:20 *Ing. Ms. C. Ph.D. Carol Lovatt – Catedrática e investigadora de Fisiología de plantas, Universidad de California Riverside – Estados Unidos.* _Fertilización en Paltos._    16:20 – 17:00 *Ing. Ms. C. Ph.D. Akif Eskalen - Especialista asociado en extensión cooperativa y patología en las plantas, Universidad de California Riverside – Estados Unidos.* _Entendiendo el “Sunblotch” o mancha de sol, en paltos._    17:00 BRINDIS EN AGROSHOW – EXHIBICIÓN DE AUSPICIADORES          *DIA 2 - 03 de diciembre*      09:00 – 10:00 Charlas Comerciales    10:00 – 10:30 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW     *BLOQUE IV*      10:30 – 10:40 AUSPICIADOR / MISTI      10:40 – 11:20 *Ing. Ms. C. Ph.D. Carol Lovatt – Catedrático e investigador de Fisiología de plantas, Universidad de California Riverside – Estados Unidos.* _Alternativas para mejorar el calibre en frutos de paltos._    11:20 – 12:00 *Ing. Ms. C. Silvia Peralta – Asistente de Gerencia, Agrícola Don Ricardo – Perú.* _Optimización de costos en la plantación de paltas._    12:00 – 12:15 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE V – Inteligencia comercial y mercados*      12:15 – 12:25 AUSPICIADOR - SILVESTRE    12:25 – 13:05 *Ing. Orlando Dolores - Especialista de exportaciones, SENASA – Perú*  _Situación actual de las exportaciones de palta peruana al mercado chileno._    13:05 – 13:45 *Robb Bartels – Gerente de mercado, Mission Produce – Estados Unidos.* _El mercado norteamericano para la palta._    13:45 – 14:00 CLAUSURA    14:00 *FESTIVAL VIPI – SIPA 2014* _Cóctel, contactos, entretenimiento y brindis con VIPI (vinos y piscos)._              Ver inversión        Inscripciones                                                          *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Ojala vean el tema sobre la calidad de palta que se exporta a USA, sobre el que hemos tratado muchas veces en este forum, sin embargo hasta el momento sigue igual. Personalmente las he comprado en el estado en donde he podido estar, en todas las ocasiones la maduracion de la palta peruana es pesima... Tanto la variedad Hass como la Fuerte, no tienen una buena maduracion, es decir cuando uno las abre hay zonas necrozadas que generalmente se inician en la zona del inicio del pedunculo...En el caso de la Hass estando ya la cascara oscura y en ya en estado de maduracion la pulpa no se puede separar de la semilla y las zonas limites de la pulpa con la cascara aun se encuentran duras y de un color verde oscuro.

----------


## inform@cción

> Ojala vean el tema sobre la calidad de palta que se exporta a USA, sobre el que hemos tratado muchas veces en este forum, sin embargo hasta el momento sigue igual. Personalmente las he comprado en el estado en donde he podido estar, en todas las ocasiones la maduracion de la palta peruana es pesima... Tanto la variedad Hass como la Fuerte, no tienen una buena maduracion, es decir cuando uno las abre hay zonas necrozadas que generalmente se inician en la zona del inicio del pedunculo...En el caso de la Hass estando ya la cascara oscura y en ya en estado de maduracion la pulpa no se puede separar de la semilla y las zonas limites de la pulpa con la cascara aun se encuentran duras y de un color verde oscuro.

 Estimado Benjamín, muchas gracias por tus observaciones a la calidad de la palta peruana en EE.UU., y las tendremos presentes para tratar estos problemas en los distintos eventos que organizamos sobre producción y comercialización de palta en inform@cción. El objetivo del Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA) es precisamente tratar las distintas problemáticas del negocio de la palta en el Perú, para consolidarnos como líderes a nivel mundial. 
La producción de palta en el Perú sigue en aumento, y es tarea de todos nosotros crecer de manera ordenada y responsable, por lo que estos eventos son propicios para reunirnos y discutir sobre el negocio y las posibles formas en que podamos mejorar.  
Te mantendremos informado sobre los temas a tratar, y estaremos también difundiendo algunas presentaciones para los interesados que no puedan asistir a este importante evento de palta en el Perú. 
Muchas gracias y saludos.

----------


## inform@cción

Compartimos con todos esta interesante presentación del Ing. Marco Mattar (Chile), realizada en el SIPA 2012.  *"Manejo Cultural para Maximizar la Calidad y Productividad en el Palto"*

----------


## inform@cción

V Simposio Internacional de la Palta - SIPA 2014  Fechas: 2 y 3 de diciembre, 2014 Lugar: UNALM - Universidad Agraria La Molina Av. La Molina s/n La Molina  C. 969 117692 - T. (511) 637-2790 E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe                                             *Informes y Reservaciones* C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.

----------

